# Hotcig RSQ firmware upgrade - keep LED off.



## Dubz (29/11/17)

Download upgrade file and software here... http://www.hot-vapor.com/download.asp?id=143&i=143
update file: RSQ update
Software : HM Chip Tools v3.2 NEW

1. Run HM Chip Tools.exe
2. Click "open" button and select update file.
3. Switch mod to "link" mode - remove the battery, hold down + & - while connecting USB cable to PC.
4. Click "refresh".
5. Click "upload setting".

I tested this and it works. When i replace my battery the LED light remains on the last setting i selected.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## CeeJay (29/11/17)

My laptop is in for repairs, need to make a way to do this ASAP. I dislike the LED its gimmicky in my opinion. I Picture myself sucking on a XMAS tree.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CeeJay (29/11/17)

Thank you for the tutorial

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (30/11/17)

I tried but this doesn't work for me. I downloaded and installed HM Tools 3.2, downloaded the firmware, took out the battery, held down + & - buttons and then connected the USB cable to the RSQ and PC.
The RSQ was in Link mode and I'm able to open the down;oaded firmware file but clicking Refresh and Upload does nothing.
I think the HM Tools app is not detecting the mod


----------



## Raindance (30/11/17)

Greyz said:


> I tried but this doesn't work for me. I downloaded and installed HM Tools 3.2, downloaded the firmware, took out the battery, held down + & - buttons and then connected the USB cable to the RSQ and PC.
> The RSQ was in Link mode and I'm able to open the down;oaded firmware file but clicking Refresh and Upload does nothing.
> I think the HM Tools app is not detecting the mod


Sometimes the OS needs to download and install drivers in order to communicate with the board, what OS are you running?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (30/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Sometimes the OS needs to download and install drivers in order to communicate with the board, what OS are you running?



I'm running Windows 10. When I first plugged it in, the PC did download and install the drivers for the mod. 
I'll try again and see in case I over looked something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (4/12/17)

Update done. Screen rotated to right cause I like up button to be to the right just makes more sense that way. Startup logo says my name. Lights switched off. And setting remains there when battery changed.....winner

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (5/12/17)

Update done! 
For those on Win 10, check Other Devices and update the driver for STM DFU something or the other and then HM Tools will detect your RSQ.

I can't change the Battery capacity to 3000mah, it just keeps giving me a grabge error. Firmware updated fine though and LED stays off even after taking the battery out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (5/12/17)

jup it does not change battery to 3000mah.
i must mail Neil Sun from Hotcig about that...lol
At least you sorted update Greyz

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ugi (5/12/17)

Mail sent....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DougP (5/12/17)

That was a mission 
I have learnt the value of the word “refresh” after going around in circles for a while there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ugi (5/12/17)

Yeah refresh used when dfu files are used but upload button I noticed once you did a change it disconnects mod. So I just did each tab adjustments to my liking and then hit upload


----------



## Greyz (5/12/17)

Ugi said:


> Mail sent....


Thanks Ugi 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (11/12/17)

Sal said:


> Howzit people.
> Any clue on how to activate a puff counter on this mod?


Press power button 3 times. Then 1 more time. Then press + or - to select between amps/puff time/puff count/battery percentage. Then just leave alone to end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DanielSLP (11/12/17)

@BigGuy LED sorted!


----------



## davidef (27/12/17)

hi i have a problem its possible caused with new firmware?


----------



## Raindance (27/12/17)

Did mine tonight. Did not remove the battery, just connected, chose upgrade and download settings. Works a charm.

Regards


----------



## Raindance (31/12/17)

rousky said:


> How to enter "link" mode before removing the battery ?


Hi @rousky, I did not not remove my battery, just plugged in the USB cable, waited for my PC to recognize the device and then pressed + and Fire at the same time and selected "update". Then used the software to update the device. Very simple.

Let us know how it goes.

Regards


----------



## rousky (31/12/17)

My rsq is turned on, i plugged the usb cable but the software doesnt recognize the device. i opened the update file. The refresh, reboot and the upload setting button is not clickable.


----------



## Raindance (31/12/17)

rousky said:


> My rsq is turned on, i plugged the usb cable but the software doesnt recognize the device. i opened the update file. The refresh, reboot and the upload setting button is not clickable.


Running Windows 10? and connected to the net? Mine took a second or two to recognise and load drivers.

Regards


----------



## rousky (31/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Running Windows 10? and connected to the net? Mine took a second or two to recognise and load drivers.
> 
> Regards


I'm using windows 7, maybe that is the problem. Hehe.


----------



## Raindance (31/12/17)

Just checked the process, I was wrong above. When you plug the device into your pc the mod screen requests you to select charge or update mode. The options are only available about five seconds. With the update software running plug the device into your pc, select update and the device should appear in the top right hand corner of the update software.

Hope this helps.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorthyJoker (13/1/18)

My LED stays off but my puff counter resets every time I take ou the battery. Anyone else experienced this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## South Vaper PT (15/1/18)

puff counter and coil lock resets when i take out the battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WesleyPhillips (2/6/20)

Dubz said:


> Download upgrade file and software here... update file: RSQ update
> Software : HM Chip Tools v3.2 NEW
> 
> 1. Run HM Chip Tools.exe
> ...




Hi All,

Only recently got this mod and the website takes me to a chinese website which doesnt auto translate. Has anyone got the HM Chip tools and update file?


----------

